# Kribs aggression



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

All day my pair of kribs have been in full breeding colours and have been circling around each other and the female mainly keeps biting at the males side and then every now and then he seems to get annoyed and bites her back? Just wondered how normal this is.

Also every few minutes they seem to lock lips if that makes sense and spin a little then go back to circling. Never seen this before and they have been together for well over a year now with no issue and bred twice.

Can't figure out if this is actual aggression or just a bit of breeding behaviour that will stop in a day or so.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

herper147 said:


> All day my pair of kribs have been in full breeding colours and have been circling around each other and the female mainly keeps biting at the males side and then every now and then he seems to get annoyed and bites her back? Just wondered how normal this is.
> 
> Also every few minutes they seem to lock lips if that makes sense and spin a little then go back to circling. Never seen this before and they have been together for well over a year now with no issue and bred twice.
> 
> Can't figure out if this is actual aggression or just a bit of breeding behaviour that will stop in a day or so.


mine do it a lot- and chase any other fish that gets too near while they're doing it.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> mine do it a lot- and chase any other fish that gets too near while they're doing it.


Just wasn't sure never seen them do it before and seemed strange that it was the female that seemed to be dominating the male even though he is bigger lol


----------



## LawrenceJMitchell (Feb 8, 2013)

That type of behaviour is courtship related.......
Cichlids of many kinds blush different colours, lock jaws and chase......
Kribs I kept in the past did this on and off for some time before eventually the female reappeared(after hiding away - make sure they have plenty of hidey holes) with a free swimming brood of youngsters......
Kribs are great.....
All the best with them


----------



## Paul 91 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ive kept fish since i was little and these have to be my favorite fish to keep and also Betta fish. Although i don't have any kribs anymore. Watching there parental behavior as they swim around with them is a enjoyable thing to watch.


----------

